# Legal openings in UAE



## Vipsy1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All, I am an Indian qualified lawyer with 9 years of ME experience. I was seconded to UAE for over an year and I am now looking for opportunities to work full time in UAE. Can someone please let me know the best way to start job search and few tips to ensure that I at least get interviewed? Thanks

Best, Vipul Dhingra


----------

